# Kona Humuhumunukunukuapua



## zaskar (Apr 28, 2004)

Any body know where I can get one?


----------



## Joe - Kona (Apr 27, 2004)

Search the internet... those are pretty tough to come by. I've seen them pop up here and on ebay from time to time, but that's about it.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm regretting that I ever sold mine. I had it converted to a 29"er that rode great. I traded it for a Surly Steamroller that just didn't fit. Oh, if I could only get it back!


----------



## c0jones (Jan 23, 2004)

*A'HA too?*

i recently saw this green HUMUHUMU-NUKUNUKU-A-PUA'A (frame/fork/some other parts) sell on ebay for $200

you might also like the very similar Kona A'HA, this orange 1 sold on ebay for $178

C Jones


----------



## c0jones (Jan 23, 2004)

*singlespeed A'HA*

this 1 didnt have any takers with $400 starting bid


----------



## thaumazein (Feb 18, 2004)

*I own the green one above...*

...and I'll sell it for the same price I paid for it, i.e., $200 (I'll spring for shipping if you're in the lower 48). The frame is in really solid shape, but I just ordered a Ti cruiser from Jim Kish and I need to scrounge up some more funds for the build. Let me know if you're interested. Dave


----------



## Djuc Wun (Jan 10, 2004)

the stars and bars Kona Cruiser is in my bikes I have to own list for sure....

Humu's were made for a few years, but not in large numbers....


----------



## zaskar (Apr 28, 2004)

*Size ???*

What size is it? & is it the complete bike or just frame only?

Thanks,
rob


----------



## thaumazein (Feb 18, 2004)

*Humu size*

Hi Rob,

From the center of the bb to the center of the seatpost junction is appx. 16.5" and from the center of the head tube to the center of the seatpost junction (measured along the slope of the tt) is appx. 22 inch. Frame, Project Two fork, seatpost, saddle, bb, cranks, stem, bar, and grips included. Shoot me a private email if you're interested.

Say, I just thought of something, if this is considered spam, PLEASE let me know and accept my apology. If it is, I'll gladly buy an ad to help support the site.

Cheers,

Dave



zaskar said:


> What size is it? & is it the complete bike or just frame only?
> 
> Thanks,
> rob


----------



## knickering (Apr 23, 2016)

Man I would love to own that green kona. Do you know what year it is from? Could you maybe post the S/N?

Thanks.


----------



## Utahbikemike (Sep 11, 2014)

You realize the most recent post on this thread was from 12 years ago, right?


----------



## knickering (Apr 23, 2016)

Utahbikemike said:


> You realize the most recent post on this thread was from 12 years ago, right?


So he can't own the bike after 12 years?
I still got my 94 and 95.
Of course it was a long shot but where else would you find a green kona humuhumu on the net


----------



## western high plains (Nov 12, 2007)

knickering said:


> So he can't own the bike after 12 years?
> I still got my 94 and 95.
> Of course it was a long shot but where else would you find a green kona humuhumu on the net


Sorry to revive such an old thread but was curious as to how you knew the model year of your Humuhumu. I see these in the '95 catalog but with canti posts, and were not in the 1994 catalog. I recently got this bike and wondering what year it might be. Thanks!


----------



## Skaffer (Feb 13, 2021)

the one you have there is a Pre catalog humu. They startede making them I Think 1991 or was it 92. If you turn the bike upside down. Then you will see a long number under the bottom bracket. What ever this number will end on "91/92/93 etc." Will be the year it is from.

Best bike in the world if you ask me ??

plz let me know what year your bike is from.



western high plains said:


> Sorry to revive such an old thread but was curious as to how you knew the model year of your Humuhumu. I see these in the '95 catalog but with canti posts, and were not in the 1994 catalog. I recently got this bike and wondering what year it might be. Thanks!
> View attachment 1910049


----------

